# Spiderwire Stealth



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Spiderwire Stealth braid, anyone use it?

Is $40 for a 300 yard spool reasonably priced???

Thanks Milt,


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Seems very popular and reasonably priced (for braid), I'm thinking of spooling up with it myself (first braid attempt).

$40 sounds ok - sounds like a typical ebay price plus postage though as I doubt you'd find that price in a tackle shop surely????


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi Milt 
currently using 6lb stealth that I got off ebay - I reckon it is better than fireline mainly because it is a lot more supple where fireline is stiff - tends to feel like cotton. Still has the great properties of other braid but the colour does leech out after a couple of uses - recommended it if the price is right


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I get it off ebay too, last spool I bought was under $30 incl frieght for 300yds 
I reckon it's a whole lot better than fireline and firewire.


----------



## Guy (Aug 8, 2006)

I have used it with no complaints at all. Got it from ebay in the US for about A$125 for 1200yards, that way you don't have to worry about how much to put on a reel. I tend to do a complete fill rather than topshot it. Also used Fins, found 10kg almost unbreakable - great on GTs but murder when you are snagged


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I totally agree with what was said!

If you miss out on spider wire check out the tuff line xp too. Theres a bloke called geoff up here in ocean shores who sells it on ebay. Totally reliable and great product.

His user name is enfuzed, enufzed, enfused or something like that.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks fellas 

I knew I could rely upon your appreciated opinions.

Milt,


----------

